# Amazing dog brothers. Must Read Story.



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

http://theilovedogssite.com/update-still-no-home-for-jeffrey-jermaine/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow....adorable. I bet they'll get a good home. That's a really touching story.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hope they find a great family to love them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

